# Q3 All Weather Floor Mats?



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Any word on when they'll be available in the US? Looking for the Q3 rubber floor mats

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

arffer said:


> Any word on when they'll be available in the US? Looking for the Q3 rubber floor mats
> 
> Thanks in advance


As near as I can gather, at least according to the dealership I got mine from, the footwells in the NA version of our cars are ever so slightly different than the Euro cars so the floor mats didn't fit and had to be sent back. They're telling me that it might be as late as January before we get them.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Any updates on these mats? I've got my order marked to include them, but I still haven't been able to see if they are available for NA yet.



Jonmedic said:


> As near as I can gather, at least according to the dealership I got mine from, the footwells in the NA version of our cars are ever so slightly different than the Euro cars so the floor mats didn't fit and had to be sent back. They're telling me that it might be as late as January before we get them.


----------



## schoettt (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re*

Has anyone tried these? http://www.autoaccessoriesgarage.com/Floor-Mats-Liners/All-Weather-Floor-Mats


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

The dealership sent me an e-mail saying mats should be here in Canada sometime in April 2015.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

arffer said:


> Any word on when they'll be available in the US? Looking for the Q3 rubber floor mats
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just heard the mats are going to be available sometime in May. FINALLY!!!


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

SoftballBud31 said:


> I just heard the mats are going to be available sometime in May. FINALLY!!!


Now they're telling me sometime in June. Hopefully I'll have them in time for next winter.:facepalm:


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

As of April 29th they are available to order! Parts numbers are as follows:

8U1-061-221-A-041 Front Mats
8U0-061-511-A-041 Rear Mats


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

joshuasebastien said:


> As of April 29th they are available to order! Parts numbers are as follows:
> 
> 8U1-061-221-A-041 Front Mats
> 8U0-061-511-A-041 Rear Mats


Just called the dealership and the parts guy confirmed they have 54 of the front and 74 of the rear  Made sure a set is put aside with my name on them for when I go up there next week for my first service.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Picked up and installed my wife's mats yesterday from the dealership. They look good and made her happy so WIN, WIN for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

Jonmedic said:


> Just called the dealership and the parts guy confirmed they have 54 of the front and 74 of the rear  Made sure a set is put aside with my name on them for when I go up there next week for my first service.


FINALLY!!!!! I have the mats and have them installed. Overall they are a good fit. The "Q3" on them is in grey and stands out pretty good. I am however a little disappointed in the thickness and what I can only describe as a "flimsy feel". I purchased a set od winter mats for my Golf R and they were by far thicker and felt more like rubber then the Audi version. We'll see how well they wear as time goes on.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Jonmedic said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I have the mats and have them installed. Overall they are a good fit. The "Q3" on them is in grey and stands out pretty good. I am however a little disappointed in the thickness and what I can only describe as a "flimsy feel". I purchased a set od winter mats for my Golf R and they were by far thicker and felt more like rubber then the Audi version. We'll see how well they wear as time goes on.


Please let us know how they work!


----------

